# Whose Series 1 DTV/TiVo will be the last one standing...



## fairsailing (Nov 12, 2009)

Must still be activated on your DTV account and have original board.

They generally seem to be pretty bulletproof if you were willing to replace the hard disk occasionally, I suspect most of the remaining ones were deactivated during HD upgrades. I've had my DSR6000 in daily service since the fall of 2000, just before the dual tuner feature came out.

My "secret" to long life was to replace the original fan with a Papst 612N/2GML along with a 3 Pin to 4 Pin Adapter for $28 back in Feb 2004. The adapter allowed the fan to be powered by the 2nd hard drive cable, rather than the motherboard connector.

*Series 1 DTV/TiVos:*
Philips DSR6000
Sony Sat-T60
Hughes GXCEBOT


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

My Sony SAT-T60 is still going strong.


----------



## jbjorgen (Jan 7, 2010)

My Philips works still.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> My Sony SAT-T60 is still going strong.


+1

It is over 8 years old. All original equipment.


----------

